# Coding "Comfort Individual" and "EcoProPlus" Modes.



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

Greetings,

I've coded ComfortPlus and SportPlus modes on my 2017 G30 without any issues.

However, with the same logic when I code Comfort Individual and EcoProPlus modes on BDC and HU_NBT units I'm facing some issues:

Comfort Individual menu doesn't show up on iDrive screen when I press comfort button.
Ordering is Comfort-ComfortPlus-_missing Individual_. When I press comfort button when Plus is selected, the selection doesn't change (theoretically Individual is selected) but there is no menu for that on that screen.
After making the selection as I described ComfortPlus text disappears from cluster screen (near gear indicator) and remains blank (doesn't show Comfort Individual text on the left of the gear indicator).
EcoProPlus has a similar problem. It shows and can be selected in iDrive menu as normal, but EcoPro text disappears from cluster in this mode too.

What am I missing in coding? Does any G30 have ComfortIndividual from factory or am I trying to code a feature from 7 series? Can it be done? 

Thanks for your support?


----------



## Daniel535i (May 24, 2016)

Comfort Individual menu doesn't show up on iDrive screen when I press comfort button. *I had no idea they had a comfort individual so I'm not able to help you there, I assume its a 7er*


Ordering is Comfort-ComfortPlus-_missing Individual_. When I press comfort button when Plus is selected, the selection doesn't change (theoretically Individual is selected) but there is no menu for that on that screen. *Have you enabled FES_COMFORT_PLUS? under NBT? and made sure that in the BCD module the function for ComfortPlus is associated with the number below "05 - Comfort Plus"*











After making the selection as I described ComfortPlus text disappears from cluster screen (near gear indicator) and remains blank. *Does your car have dynamic damping? *


EcoProPlus has a similar problem. It shows and can be selected in iDrive menu as normal, but EcoPro text disappears from cluster in this mode too. *Mine did the same thing, I basically disabled EcoProPlus as it didn't really add any value *

Under the BCD module have you allocated the correct setting with the correct number see below for the examples from Alec (He is genius) in the BCD module can you see the writing or are they "Trimmed function"?

01 - Sport
02 - Sport Plus
03 - Sport Individual
04 - Comfort (Default)
05 - Comfort Plus
06 - Comfort Individual
07 - EcoPro
08 - EcoPro Plus
09 - EcoPro Individual
0A - Adaptive


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

@Daniel535i Thanks for the reply,

Comfort Individual menu doesn't show up on iDrive screen when I press comfort button. *I had no idea they had a comfort individual so I'm not able to help you there, I assume its a 7er*
It's G30 as I said in my first message, but I'm not sure if any 5 series has this function. Never seen so far.

Ordering is Comfort-ComfortPlus-_missing Individual_. When I press comfort button when Plus is selected, the selection doesn't change (theoretically Individual is selected) but there is no menu for that on that screen. *Have you enabled FES_COMFORT_PLUS? under NBT? and made sure that in the BCD module the function for ComfortPlus is associated with the number below "05 - Comfort Plus"*
It's not BCD it's BDC (stands for Body Domain Controller) module as you can remember I was asssisted you to code this module to activate SportPlus and LaunchControl  I've coded ComfortPlus more than a year ago. There is no problem with ComfortPlus.

*After making the selection as I described ComfortPlus text disappears from cluster screen (near gear indicator) and remains blank. Does your car have dynamic damping? *
Dynamic Damping has nothing to do with Comfort Individual setting. It only adds Comfort Plus mode to suspensions which has nothing to do with my problem. FYI no I don't have dynamic damping but Plus mode added Plus steering option which is more softer than standard comfort setting.

EcoProPlus has a similar problem. It shows and can be selected in iDrive menu as normal, but EcoPro text disappears from cluster in this mode too. *Mine did the same thing, I basically disabled EcoProPlus as it didn't really add any value *
EcoProPlus has "prediction function" which warns you to release gas pedal for an upcoming new speed limit and other additional features. So I also will keep it, but I prefer it to be shown on the cluster panel as well (no EcoProPlus text right now it shows blank space).

Under the BCD module have you allocated the correct setting with the correct number see below for the examples from Alec (He is genius) in the BCD module can you see the writing or are they "Trimmed function"?
I've selected ComfortPlus, SportPlus, EcoProPlus and ComfortIndividual from predifined werte values, so yes they were there. I didn't enter manual Hex value to code these modes.


----------

